# Interesting Series by Trueman: How churches lose the plot and end up going liberal



## DavidinKnoxville (Nov 24, 2010)

How churches lose the plot and end up going liberal, Part II - Carl Trueman

"A closely related phenomenon is that of the minister who thumbs his nose at the church's public standards of doctrine and practice, who decides that he does not like that to which his vows bind him, and that he will consequently ignore them, or at least those bits with which he happens to disagree."

Part 1 here:


----------



## py3ak (Nov 24, 2010)

And Part 3 is up today. Some very interesting points.



> Sure, once the courts of the church are lost to the nose-thumbers, it is time to move on; but exactly when that happens can be very hard to discern in the early stages of a struggle. Some times churches go liberal because the men of principle and backbone bail out too early.


----------

